# Had a delicious visitor this morning



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I live about a mile inside of town. I was walking out my back door and saw some movement in the yard. There was a wild turkey tom about 30 feet from my deck. There is a few acres of woods peppered with mcmansions, this is the last place I expected to see a wild turkey. I wonder if he was checking to see if my garden was planted or something, every year there is more animals to deal with. I think I'm feeding them too well.

My friends at work are going to get me in trouble. They are showing me .22 air rifles that would be quiet enough to use in town.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you might want to go w/ a 25 caliber air rifle just to be sure you make a clean kill


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think I'll get one. I'm trying not to spend money, and I know my neighbors are looking for any reason to get me in trouble. 

It's still weird seeing one in town, they are usually much more cautious than this one was.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

if you want to take the bird, thoroughly learn the appropriate laws, figure out how & the neighbors can get bent.
if not, enjoy it they're magnificent birds.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Get a bow. Sufficient power to take turkey or whitetail. Legal!!! Quiet. Killing a turkey is a lot harder than it looks. They are tough...and unless you hit him square on the noggin, a pellet from an airgun is going to simply bounce off of him. I wouldn't want to injure him and have him die and be of no use.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sure an airgun will not work on a turkey. You need to shoot them in the dome with a shot gun. I would suggest either using a bow or crossbow for silent reasons and they would have more than enough killing power. Plus with the bow you will not have to shoot int he head.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The year my dad died, I was a small boy. But the turkeys still needed butchering. Trouble is, they were 50 lbs, and too much to handle for a kid. So I lassoed them, tied them to a fence post, and shot them with my .22 rimfire. It took more than 1 shot at point blank range to kill the things. And these are just farm turkeys, let alone a tough wild one. There is a reason many popuar turkey guns are a 10 ga., 3 1/2 " magnum shotgun...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

there are airguns capable of killing bison at ranges in excess of 100 yds. likewise there are 25 caliber airguns that hit harder than a 25 ACP round but not quite as hard as the 25-20 WCF. the 25-20 out of rifles took many deer in their day & were a favorite w/ eskimos for polar bear.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not legally possible where I live. I finally deciphered the legalese, one section says discharging a firearm is legal on your own property. Then in another subsection is says it is illegal inside city limits. Even sling shots are illegal.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

how about a bola? or a throwing stick like a boomerang? any law against them?


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the way you think. I'm not the most accurate with a gun, so I doubt I would hit one with a boomerang. It would be interesting to be the reason more things are illegal in this town though.ound:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Firing any kind of projectile is illegal inside city limits in this state. No bows, no slingshots, no bb guns. 

Too bad you can't catch him in a trap then drive out to the country and pop him. Second best would be to net him and chop off his head.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Firing any kind of projectile is illegal inside city limits in this state. No bows, no slingshots, no bb guns.
> 
> Too bad you can't catch him in a trap then drive out to the country and pop him. Second best would be to net him and chop off his head.


chances are trapping & netting are illegal too. that's why i suggested the bola & throwing stick, best chance of those techniques not being ANYWHERE in the books.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pops, actually it depends on the city. It's legal to trap nuisance animals just about anywhere in the state, unless the nuisance animal is a deer, bear, raptor or Timber rattler. 

The turkey was trying to attack me! It was self defense!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

In Idaho you can onoly use a shotgun or bow to take a turkey and you also need a turkey tag.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wild Turkey Hunting
It is unlawful to take more than one turkey per day.
It is unlawful to hunt turkeys with the aid of bait. An area is considered baited for ten (10) days after complete removal of any bait
It is unlawful to use a live decoy while hunting turkeys.
It is unlawful to use electronic calling devices while hunting turkeys.
It is unlawful to take or attempt to take a wild turkey while it is in a tree.

Spring Turkey Season (open in all Ohio Counties)
Turkey Hunting Hours April 23 - May 6, 2012; 1/2 hour before sunrise to noon Turkey Hunting Hours May 7 - 20, 2012; 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset
Spring Wild Turkey Season: Open statewide except Lake La Su An Wildlife Area
Bag limit 2 bearded turkeys
Only one bearded turkey may be taken per day. Persons wishing to take a second wild turkey during the spring season must purchase a second Spring Turkey Permit.

Landowners don't need a permit but turkeys must be tagged.

Technically it would be illegal to take the turkey on this property for hunting purposes. However it could be killed while the op is in the act of self defense and very likely it could be netted in order to prevent the destruction of property. Don't think it's legal to eat it if killed under those circumstances. Last I checked it wasn't legal to eat a squirrel you kill because it was destroying your property and not in season. You just have to know how to work around the laws. 

Or you could capture the turkey during hunting season, get the proper permits, transport the turkey to a public hunting area, shoot the turkey there and tag and report the harvest of the turkey. Or you could claim ignorance and say that you thought it was an escaped domestic turkey that showed up on your doorstep and begged you to put it in a warm oven. But I doubt lazyBum was really serious about putting Ol' Tom in the oven.

ETA, this part is funny. In the fall you can use only a shotgun with shot or longbow or crossbow. Doesn't say anything about what weapon you use for spring hunting.

Fall Turkey Season

Season Dates

Only one turkey of either sex may be taken during the entire fall season. A Fall Turkey Permit is required. Hours are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset from October 8 through November 27. Only shotguns using shot, crossbows, and longbows permitted


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

that may be to permit rifles in spring but prohibit in fall deer season.
because all lawfull hunters are criminals waiting to happen (at least most wildlife management agencies seem to think that way now a days)


----------

